# Flying kings?



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Does anyone fly their kings? I think mine are utility kings. They fly pretty well around the loft and am thinking about letting them out to fly but am not sure it is a good idea. Anyone do this? How well can they fly?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi, the one utility king we had was white and very large and to me wouldn't have done well flying because of her size.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

utility kings can fly but not too well, much better than the show kings who fly up and down only


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ohiogsp said:


> Does anyone fly their kings? I think mine are utility kings. They fly pretty well around the loft and am thinking about letting them out to fly but am not sure it is a good idea. Anyone do this? How well can they fly?


I have noticed the difference between my king and my white homers, and based on that, I would not let him fly outside. He can fly around the coop but not very well for any distance.

His tail is short and his wings aren't long made for flying (he looks like a pigeon in a chicken suit) and he would be vulnerable to hawk attack.

Please don't allow him to fly outside, give him the safety of an aviary and/or coop.


----------



## 0pensaysme (Mar 15, 2007)

I recenly went to a breeder of show kings, when i was there this flock was out in the garden grazing. When it was time he just called then back in.

The funny thing was they prefered not to fly but to walk.

When i get my pair i intend to let them roam my garden freely, i personaly think they would be much happier


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

They walk really funny like - they waddle like ducks. Flying is difficult. They can hope. I suggest that if you are keeping them in a loft that you put sand on the floor to soften the impact when they land


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Maybe I have something else "other type of pigeon". Is there other large pigeons that fly well? They are huge but they fly all the time in the loft. They look just like regular pigeons but about twice the size. I will have to post some pics.


----------



## 0pensaysme (Mar 15, 2007)

Sounds like it could be a modena! I larger than a normal pigeon but the same shape as a king.

here's a link to a shows modena's http://www.johnsdilutemodenas.co.uk/dilute.htm


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*large birds flying . . .*

I once had a runt . . .now these are really large pigeons, and he was raised with my tipplers and flights. This runt would fly way up there with the tipplers and everybody thought it was a chicken of sorts. The tipplers would look like dots in the sky, and the runt's shilloutte would stand out tremendously as he kept pace. I guess since the runt grew accustomed to flying daily with the tipplers, he developed his muscles and stamina sufficiently to carry his large frame and weight up to high altitudes.

A.C.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

O.K. here is a pic of one of the birds I am talking about. He maybe a giant runt. The pic does not do his size justice as it was taken looking down at them but look at the roller behind him for size.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i dont think he is a pure giant runt, maybe a homer x giant runt mix.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I also have a all black one. When I bought these they had some show kings and these were every bit as big as those. Why do you think half homer?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Runts are bigger than kings, they weigh around 3 lbs


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*April Fool*

Is this some kind of a joke for APRIL FOOLS DAY ? When I look at the picture that you posted all I see are homers and one roller. .GEORGE


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

good one. I think is april fools joke or some one has been cheated


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ohiogsp, 

I agree with the others, this doesn't appear to be a genuine giant runt. Perhaps it's a crossbreed of some kind but it lacks the bulkiness of a runt, doesn't have the feathering of one and it doesn't really look *that* big - at least going by your picture. How much does this bird and the other large ones weigh? My runts would be considered light weights for their breed, averaging around 950 grams each or about 33.5 ounces (just over 2lbs) and they fly very poorly.

This black speckled bird does look like it's capable of modest flight though, but like the others have also mentioned, it's a big risk. If this bird is larger and heavier, he won't have the speed, stamina or agility to get away from a hawk & he'd be easy pickins flying free. Flying around the loft is one thing, but sustained flight outdoors is another.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

my favorites are the kings always. I guess if we had runts they would be there too in my favourite list. I have noticed that they always build there nest on the bottom nest boxes - i assume that they dont like the effort of flying


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I will have to try to get some better pics and get a weight on him. He is twice the size of a homer I am sure. I don't think he would weigh anywhere near 2or 3 lbs. So, your guess would be a king not a runt right? but maybe half homer??


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

option 1) king x homer

option 2) utility king x homer


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Runt i had was silver and was 'bout as big as a chicken did't look like a homer at all.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I took this picture off feather site. this is a runt pigeon


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

OHIOGSP, You have a big homer and nothing more. .GEORGE


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

George, like I said the pic is decieving. I have about 100 homers and know one when I see one. I weighed this guy today and he weighed 25 ounces I also weighed some of my homers and they were not over a lb. What do kings weigh? He is probably half homer and half king. I guess? Thanks for the help.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

kings weigh 30 to 35 oz


----------

